

Ask HN: Graduate Going to College Career Fair - potatosareok

I graduated college last year but still live around it for my current job. I&#x27;m considering going to some upcoming career fairs that are at my college to see what other job opportunities are available. I&#x27;m wondering is that strange? Would any companies be considering me as someone who has graduated already?<p>My current position is some coding but mostly setting up middleware stacks and stuff, so my coding skills aren&#x27;t the same as someone who&#x27;s had a fulltime job coding for 1yr. So I guess I&#x27;m basically looking for entry-level coding jobs?
======
ecspike
Some places categorize new grads as people who have graduated in the past 2
years. If you graduated in an off cycle (like in the late summer or fall),
that can smooth over some of the resistance.

You will get rejected by some but do yourself a favor by having a good story
of what you've been doing since you graduated, also what you have been doing
to make yourself more marketable or what skills you've learned.

Good luck on the search.

------
rebelde
I did it and got a job out of it. Some companies won't consider you, but
others might see determination. As long as you are mentally ready to get
rejected by most, you have little to lose.

------
williamhsu
If you're in one of our cities, give lunchcruit a try. www.lunchcruit.com

